# Nematode Eating Fish...what Kind Of Fish Can I Add



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

What kind of fish can i add to my tank to help minimize nematode population?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gourami's and Pleco's will eat the nematodes, but that ain't fixing the problem itself.

Make sure you don't overfeed your piranhas, and remove all uneaten parts.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

memento said:


> Gourami's and Pleco's will eat the nematodes, but that ain't fixing the problem itself.
> 
> Make sure you don't overfeed your piranhas, and remove all uneaten parts.


I do remove uneaten food!! I'll try more frequent vacs. He barely leaves anything behind!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nematodes are usually a result of food remains... not always though.
If you're sure there are no remains left (under driftwood for example), also check for rotting vegetation if you have live plants.

And adding some gouramis or a pleco might help removing them, but of course chances are your rhom will remove the gouramis or pleco of course


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

memento said:


> Nematodes are usually a result of food remains... not always though.
> If you're sure there are no remains left (under driftwood for example), also check for rotting vegetation if you have live plants.
> 
> And adding some gouramis or a pleco might help removing them, but of course chances are your rhom will remove the gouramis or pleco of course


I do have some rotting leaves lying around!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Clean them up!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ksls said:


> Clean them up!


Yeah,doing water change and some cleaning/rearranging later on todinght. Will be also adding the 2217. I figure i should run both filters because my rhom eats big portions and as a result produces more organic waste witch could be A reason why i have brown algae.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

good luck !!!


----------

